# Let's translate qqTimer into Chinese!



## qqwref (Aug 12, 2010)

The Chinese cubing community is really big and I imagine there are plenty of people in it who either can't read English or who will be deterred by an English-language program. But I don't think only English speakers deserve to use qqTimer. So the project - and it is meant as a community project, really - is to translate all the text in qqTimer into Chinese. I don't even know how to type Chinese characters so I imagine I wouldn't be able to do much on my own

If you'd like to help, I'd request that you be good enough at reading English to understand typical written stuff and English cubing jargon, and fluent (fully understand grammar, idioms, etc) in written Chinese and in Chinese cubing jargon. I'm sure there are a few people like this here 

Notes:
- I think I will remove joke scrambles (will anyone in China understand the joke? maybe not)
- If you see someone's name, don't translate it unless they are known as something else in the Chinese cubing community.
- The help file will be removed unless some insane person wants to translate it.
- Do not translate numerals (0123456789), just leave them written out.

This is the list of things that need translating (let me know if something is missing). It is a bit long. If you want to help out, you don't have to translate all of it.


Spoiler



- Puzzles and scramble types:


Spoiler



- WCA puzzles
- Other puzzles
- Specialty scrambles
- blank

- 1x1x1, 2x2x2, 3x3x3, 4x4x4, 5x5x5, 6x6x6, 7x7x7, 1x3x3, 2x3x3, 3x3x4, 3x3x5
- Megaminx
- Pyraminx
- Square-1
- Floppy Cube
- Domino
- Cmetrick
- Cmetrick Mini
- Face-Turning Octahedron
- Helicopter Cube
- Pyraminx Crystal
- Siamese Cube (1x1x3 block)
- Skewb
- Square-2
- Super Floppy Cube
- Super Square-1
- UFO
- 3x3x3 subsets
- Bandaged Square-1
- Bigcube subsets
- Relays

- optimal random state
- (number)-gen
- old style
- SiGN
- WCA
- YJ (place fixed center on Urf)
- prefix
- suffix
- Jaap order
- concise
- efficient pin order
- Pochmann
- random moves
- face turn metric
- twist metric
- shapeshifting
- Jaap style
- Roux-generator
- half turns only
- last slot + last layer
- lots of 3x3x3s


- scramble / last scramble
- inspection
- running
- Are you sure you want to delete ALL of your times?
- times
- reset
- that time was: / no penalty / +2 / DNF
- Are you sure you want to delete the (number)?
- stats
- hide / show
- number of times
- best time / worst time
- current mean of 3 / best mean of 3
- current avg of (number) / best avg of (number)
- session avg / session mean
- Session average
- Mean of 3
- Average of (number)
- show timer options / hide timer options
- turn timer updating on / turn timer updating on on (by seconds) / turn timer updating on off
- display time to 1/100 sec / display time to 1/1000 sec
- enter in times with spacebar / enter in times manually
- increase / decrease timer size
- use no inspection / use WCA inspection
- don't use mean of 3 / use mean of 3
- top bar color
- invert colors
- Enter your comment for the most recent solve
- Scramble type
- Scramble length
- leave comment


----------



## blah (Aug 12, 2010)

timsunkthxbai


----------



## The Puzzler (Aug 12, 2010)

blah said:


> timsunkthxbai



????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## nlCuber22 (Aug 12, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > timsunkthxbai
> ...



Quit posting forever.

"Tim Sun kthxbai" btw.

qqwref: Neat idea  I'm sure a ton of Chinese cubers would be appreciative. Sorry I can't be of help :/


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 12, 2010)

Scramble: 打乱 da luan basically mess up.


----------



## omgx3 (Aug 12, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Puzzles and scramble types:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Well, I did a few there, although it would be nice if someone more fluent in Chinese than me could double-check some of them.　

By the way, qqwref, there are two types of Chinese, Traditional and Simplified. Hong Kong and Taiwan use Traditional and people from mainland China use Simplified. I'm not sure if you're planning on making two versions or not, but yeah. :confused:

I used Traditional characters btw.


----------



## blah (Aug 12, 2010)

- scramble / last scramble 打乱/上一个打乱
- inspection 观察
- running 开始计时
- Are you sure you want to delete ALL of your times? 确定清除所有时间吗？
- times 时间
- reset 清除本组时间
- that time was: / no penalty / +2 / DNF 无惩罚/+2/DNF
- Are you sure you want to delete the (number)? 确定忽略（number）吗？
- stats 统计
- hide / show 显示/隐藏
- number of times 次数
- best time / worst time 最快/最慢
- current mean of 3 / best mean of 3 当前三次平均/最好滚动三次平均
- current avg of (number) / best avg of (number) 当前(number)次去头尾平均/最好滚动(number)次去头尾平均
- session avg / session mean 本组去头尾平均/本组平均
- Session average
- Mean of 3 三次平均
- Average of (number) (number)次去头尾平均
- show timer options / hide timer options 显示设置/隐藏设置
- turn timer updating on / turn timer updating on on (by seconds) / turn timer updating on off 计时器更新/计时器依秒更新/计时器不更新
- display time to 1/100 sec / display time to 1/1000 sec 计时器准确至0.01/0.001秒
- enter in times with spacebar / enter in times manually 空格键启动计时器/手动输入时间
- increase / decrease timer size 计时器放大/缩小
- use no inspection / use WCA inspection 不使用观察阶段/使用WCA观察阶段
- don't use mean of 3 / use mean of 3 不使用三次平均/使用三次平均
- top bar color
- invert colors
- Enter your comment for the most recent solve
- Scramble type 魔方类型
- Scramble length 打乱公式长度
- leave comment 评语

Some things are just too lol to translate. And some translations are just lol. And omgx3's translations are lol, (s)he translated the only puzzles that didn't need translations - they become stupider to read after "translation." I refered to the WCA regulations for technical stuff.


----------



## omgx3 (Aug 12, 2010)

blah said:


> And omgx3's translations are lol, (s)he translated the only puzzles that didn't need translations - they become stupider to read after "translation." I refered to the WCA regulations for technical stuff.



Yeah, I didn't think they needed translating either, cuz stuff like 3x3x5, 2x2x4 becomes weird-sounding once translated and will look cluttered in the timer list, but I did it anyway.


----------



## Baian Liu (Aug 12, 2010)

I'll do a few...



Spoiler



- WCA puzzles WCA比赛的魔方
- Other puzzles 其他的魔方
- Specialty scrambles 特别打乱
- blank 

- 1x1x1, 2x2x2, 3x3x3, 4x4x4, 5x5x5, 6x6x6, 7x7x7, 1x3x3, 2x3x3, 3x3x4
- Megaminx 五魔方
- Pyraminx 金字塔魔方
- Square-1 SQ-1魔方
- Floppy Cube 
- Domino 
- Cmetrick
- Cmetrick Mini
- Face-Turning Octahedron
- Helicopter Cube
- Pyraminx Crystal
- Siamese Cube (1x1x3 block)
- Skewb
- Square-2
- Super Floppy Cube
- Super Square-1
- UFO
- 3x3x3 subsets
- Bandaged Square-1
- Bigcube subsets
- Relays

- optimal random state
- (number)-gen
- old style
- SiGN
- WCA
- YJ (place fixed center on Urf)
- prefix
- suffix
- Jaap order 
- concise
- efficient pin order
- Pochmann
- random moves
- face turn metric
- twist metric
- shapeshifting
- Jaap style 
- Roux-generator
- half turns only
- last slot + last layer 
- lots of 3x3x3s 很多的三阶魔方


----------

